# What's the last thing that you put in your mouth ...



## JustBonee (Jun 30, 2019)

just what it states. 

Toast w/jam


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

*A dark chocolate wafer  biscuit *


----------



## Pinky (Jun 30, 2019)

Coffee


----------



## gennie (Jun 30, 2019)

watermelon - cold, sweet and juicy


----------



## norman (Jun 30, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> just what it states.
> 
> Toast w/jam


*MY FOOT....*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 30, 2019)

I was waiting for that !!


----------



## norman (Jun 30, 2019)

*MY FOOT...*


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 30, 2019)

Gluten free chocolate cookie crumbs. I'm making an ice cream cake for the 4th and am using gluten fee cookies for the crumbs so I can eat it also. Some conveniently found there way onto the counter top. I couldn't let them go to waste so I ate them.


----------



## norman (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## Sunny (Jun 30, 2019)

A little mini piece of Dove dark chocolate with almonds.  I love that. I get a bag of them, and have one every day for dessert after lunch.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

Cheesy Pizza  roll, which I'm eating right now...


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 30, 2019)

*Cup of Tea*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

*Pistachio nuts.*. ..bad cuz it's 11-15pm and I shouldn't be eating now...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 30, 2019)

Wing Stop lemon pepper wings with healthy frozen fried made at home.


----------



## norman (Jun 30, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> *Pistachio nuts.*. ..bad cuz it's 11-15pm and I shouldn't be eating now...


WE love those and wish they were not so expensive.  Sweetie gave me two 1 pound bags for Christmas and we pigged out on them like we were famished..


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

norman said:


> WE love those and wish they were not so expensive.  Sweetie gave me two 1 pound bags for Christmas and we pigged out on them like we were famished..


 They're expensive here, but we got them in Spain the other day. Half a Kilo for 3 euros..... Expensive food here is so much cheaper over there.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 1, 2019)

Coffee


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2019)

tea.....  and cinnamon and raisin toast


----------



## Pappy (Jul 1, 2019)

Just now....bagel with everything...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 1, 2019)

pancakes


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 1, 2019)

Smoke


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 1, 2019)

a small cinnamon muffin


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 1, 2019)

A nicotine lozenge.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 1, 2019)

Diabetic Pill with Toasted Tomato and Cheese Sandwich


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 1, 2019)

Coffee


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 1, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Coffee



That is one thing I can never get enough of it every day...


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 1, 2019)

Mango peach juice


----------



## tinytn (Jul 1, 2019)

Ok , i confess . ..*A Doughnut and Coffee*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 1, 2019)

My morning plasma AKA coffee.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 1, 2019)

GF pancakes and fresh peppermint tea made from peppermint leaves


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 1, 2019)

Pop Tart


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2019)

*Steak & kidney pie *


----------



## Furryanimal (Jul 1, 2019)

Madeira cake


----------



## tinytn (Jul 1, 2019)

*My nightly pills*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 2, 2019)

40 Creek over ice... (rye)


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 3, 2019)

Cottage Cheese


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 3, 2019)

*Wedding Soup*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 4, 2019)

Blueberry and White Chocolate Scone


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2019)

*Hoola Hoops *


----------



## Meringue (Jul 4, 2019)

Strawberries & cream.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 4, 2019)

an orange


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 5, 2019)

Lebanese Cucumber


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 5, 2019)

A weefer


----------



## Meringue (Jul 5, 2019)

Toast


----------



## tinytn (Jul 5, 2019)

*Banana*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2019)

*Root vegetable Mash !! *


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 5, 2019)

Coffee


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 5, 2019)

strawberries


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 5, 2019)

Cheese cracker


----------



## tinytn (Jul 5, 2019)

*An apple that looked just like your apple  A/C.. *


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 6, 2019)

Deep Fried Alligator


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 6, 2019)

2 Pain Killers


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 6, 2019)

Ice cream


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2019)

Tuna Vol-Au-Vents ..I made these an hour ago ...


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 7, 2019)

Chilli Chicken Tenders


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 8, 2019)

Arrowroot cookies


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 8, 2019)

A mint


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 8, 2019)

cup of white tea


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 8, 2019)

Mini Weetabix...


----------



## Meringue (Jul 8, 2019)

Salted Caramel Chocolate Cheesecake


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 8, 2019)

*Cup of tea*


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 8, 2019)

Grapes


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2019)

Water !!


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 10, 2019)

Chocolate Coated Marshmallow Covered Biscuit


----------



## Meringue (Jul 10, 2019)

Cherries


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2019)

Blood orange dark choklit covered biscuit!!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> Deep Fried Alligator


 I've had croc a few times does alligator taste the same?


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 10, 2019)

Club soda on the rocks with slices of fresh lime.  Very refreshing.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 10, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I've had croc a few times does alligator taste the same?




Hey @hollydolly , don't think I ever had croc... What does it taste like, The deep-fried alligator I had was spicey... And kinda had like a fishy taste, but spicey, really enjoyed it, anther favorite around here is BBQ squirrel...

I just put a chocolate chip cookie in my mouth....


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> Hey @hollydolly , don't think I ever had croc... What does it taste like, The deep-fried alligator I had was spicey... And kinda had like a fishy taste, but spicey, really enjoyed it, anther favorite around here is BBQ squirrel...
> 
> I just put a chocolate chip cookie in my mouth....


 actually Croc, is  not at all fishy surprisingly ..it's much more like a very tender chicken...


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 11, 2019)

*Cup of Tea*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 11, 2019)

Fresca & shot of rum on crushed ice


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2019)

*Cuppa Char!!

Actually I'm starving, hadn't realised it's almost dinner time, better go find something!!*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 11, 2019)

Cookie


----------



## tinytn (Jul 11, 2019)

Pizza


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2019)

I've just had dinner, Mac & Cheese with smoked chopped bacon pieces...


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 12, 2019)

Can of Bud Light


----------



## Meringue (Jul 13, 2019)

A peach


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 13, 2019)

Coffee


----------



## Meringue (Jul 16, 2019)

Cheese oatcakes


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 17, 2019)

Dim Sim


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2019)

*Home baked bread rolls, warm with cold butter *


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 17, 2019)

Yogurt


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 18, 2019)

Raspberry sorbet ...yum...


----------



## tinytn (Jul 18, 2019)

Trail mix


----------



## Meringue (Jul 19, 2019)

Red grapes


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 19, 2019)

Bagel w/cream cheese


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 19, 2019)

Natural peanut butter on rye toast.


----------



## tinytn (Jul 19, 2019)

most likely ,.. my foot !


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2019)

*Pancake... *


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 25, 2019)

Morning tea


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 25, 2019)

Cinnamon raisin toast


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 25, 2019)

Iced Tea


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 25, 2019)

Nicotine lozenge


----------



## tinytn (Jul 25, 2019)

Slice of Pizza


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2019)

*Pancake..

*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 26, 2019)

Gum


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 29, 2019)

A handful of Cherries


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 30, 2019)

*Weetabix & skimmed milk... *


----------



## tinytn (Jul 30, 2019)

Coffee


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 30, 2019)

Morning coffee too


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 30, 2019)

Smarties (candy coated choc buttons) absolute fav since childhood


----------



## Meringue (Jul 31, 2019)

a Peach


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 1, 2019)

Cherries


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 1, 2019)

cold pizza


----------



## Meringue (Aug 3, 2019)

Toast


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 3, 2019)

*Banana   *


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 3, 2019)

Coffee


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 3, 2019)

Soft Boiled Eggs with bread 'soldiers'


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 4, 2019)

Smoke


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2019)

*Home made chicken KFC style *


----------



## chic (Aug 7, 2019)

A cough drop. I can't believe it, but I'm sick again with a cold/cough.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 7, 2019)

Pineapple


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 8, 2019)

Mandarin oranges


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 8, 2019)

Chocolate Coated Biscuit called a 'Gaiety'....actually 3 of them....not all at once


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 9, 2019)

Coffee


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 9, 2019)

Tomato and Melted Cheese on Toast x 2


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 9, 2019)

Fish Crackers


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 11, 2019)

Homemade Waffles with lemon juice and sugar


----------



## Kadee (Aug 11, 2019)

Slice of fresh bread with jam and nice thick cream


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2019)

*Wholemeal toast and orange reduced sugar marmalade 





*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 14, 2019)

Date Square


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2019)

Glass of water..


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 15, 2019)

Cadbury Flake Chocolate Bar


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 15, 2019)

Toast with Peanut Butter and Jam


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2019)

Bendicks dark chocolate mint


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 15, 2019)

Water


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 16, 2019)

*Camembert on Cinnamon and raisin toast *


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 17, 2019)

Vegetable Pasta Casserole Topped with Melted Cheese


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2019)

Mashed Banana on Toast


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 17, 2019)

*Werthers Original*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 18, 2019)

Morning vitamins/water


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 18, 2019)

*Tuna*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 19, 2019)

Oatmeal & Chocolate Chip Muffin


----------



## chic (Aug 19, 2019)

Mango lemonade.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 22, 2019)

Toothpaste / mouthwash


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 22, 2019)

Smarties


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 23, 2019)

Caffeine


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 23, 2019)

Havarti cheese


----------



## chic (Aug 23, 2019)

An apple.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 23, 2019)

crunchy baked bean snack


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2019)

*Dark chocolate mint cream *


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 23, 2019)

Dark Chocolate Coated Dried Apricot


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2019)

*Water !!*


----------



## chic (Aug 24, 2019)

Ditto water ^ but I also had a little ice cream.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2019)

Mashed too veggies, Roast beef, and gravy.... (just had dinner)


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 25, 2019)

Potato Chip


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2019)

*Cinnamon and raisin toast*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2019)

*French toast!! *


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 4, 2019)

Boiled egg


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 4, 2019)

Cookies


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2019)

*Dark chocolate mint..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 7, 2019)

A Weefer


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2019)

*Slice of fruit loaf toast, with a slice of Havarti  Cheese on top.. *


----------



## chic (Sep 7, 2019)

A plum.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 7, 2019)

*Pepperoni Pizza*


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 8, 2019)

Bite Size Snickers x 2....not both at the same time


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2019)

*  Mini Blini's with Taramasalata spread,  topped with fresh wild smoked  sockeye salmon *


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 8, 2019)

*Roast pork, mashed potatoes and corn niblets.*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2019)

Pink Biz said:


> *Roast pork, mashed potatoes and corn niblets.*


 *Tonight for dinner I had similar, Pinks *
*
Roast ham, Mashed spuds, and Wilted fresh spinach and asparagus spears!*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 8, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> *Tonight for dinner I had similar, Pinks *
> 
> *Roast ham, Mashed spuds, and Wilted fresh spinach and asparagus spears!*


*As they say, "great minds think alike"...even across the sea! *


----------



## tinytn (Sep 8, 2019)

Popcorn..!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2019)

*Hot freshly baked Baguette and cold butter *


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 9, 2019)

Jolly Time Healthy Pop 100 popcorn w/Squirt grapefruit soda


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2019)

*Smoked Haddock chowder with fresh wilted spinach..*


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 9, 2019)

*Tea*


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 9, 2019)

Homemade Minestrone Soup....more a stew really


----------



## chic (Sep 10, 2019)

electrolyte water


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2019)

*1/2 slice of toast spread with half a banana *


----------



## chic (Sep 11, 2019)

ice cream


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2019)

*jacket potato... *


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 11, 2019)

gum


----------



## chic (Sep 12, 2019)

apple juice


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 12, 2019)

hershey's kiss


----------



## Meringue (Sep 12, 2019)

Toothpaste


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2019)

*Bacon Roll

*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 14, 2019)

mini chocolate muffin


----------



## Sunny (Sep 14, 2019)

Coffee


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2019)

Dark chocolate covered  fudge......


----------



## chic (Sep 15, 2019)

honeydew melon


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2019)

*Toasted cheese scone... *


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 16, 2019)

Some terribly fattening cheese danish pastry.  ... but it was so good


----------



## chic (Sep 16, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> *Toasted cheese scone... *



Holly, you eat the best stuff. 

Gruyere cheese.


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 18, 2019)

Honestly a small paintbrush because I needed a narrow point on it....enzymes in the mouth keep the bristles together.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2019)

*Belgian chocolate sponge sponge pudding  with hot  chocolate sauce *


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 18, 2019)

*Cup of Tea*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 18, 2019)

I too had a cuppa tea !


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2019)

*Wholemeal toast and orange marmalade *


----------



## chic (Sep 19, 2019)

Turkey breast.


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 20, 2019)

Weefer...


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2019)

*2 Candy floss grapes, and a small banana *


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 20, 2019)

glass of lemonade   .....   " when life gives you lemonade, make lemons "


----------



## tinytn (Sep 20, 2019)

popcorn


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2019)

*Raisin bread, and Cambozola Blue brie...*


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 21, 2019)

*Wheat Toast*


----------



## Wren (Sep 21, 2019)

Fillet steak, salad and coleslaw


----------



## tinytn (Sep 21, 2019)

Ice cream


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2019)

*A Bite of a Milky Way... *


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 22, 2019)

piece of sugarless gum


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2019)

* Dinner, Chicken and ham pie, Root mash veggies..& gravy... *


----------



## chic (Sep 23, 2019)

mango lemonade - it's hot today.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 23, 2019)

piece of Hershey's milk chocolate bar


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 23, 2019)

*Hot tea...*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 24, 2019)

Oreo Cookie


----------



## chic (Sep 25, 2019)

Peanuts.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2019)

*Egg sandwich *


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 27, 2019)

A very BIG Reefer...


----------



## chic (Sep 27, 2019)

A whoopie pie.


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 27, 2019)

*Hot Fudge Sundae*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2019)

*Candy floss (cotton candy flavour) Grape *


----------



## chic (Sep 28, 2019)

ice cream


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 2, 2019)

mini muffin


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 2, 2019)

Slice of pizza


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 3, 2019)

Stride Gum


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2019)

*Bacon Roll...(just had it) *


----------



## Wren (Oct 3, 2019)

An iced doughnut


----------



## chic (Oct 3, 2019)

ham and cheese croissant


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 4, 2019)

Handful of peanut butter filled pretzel nuggets


----------



## chic (Oct 4, 2019)

Honey mustard chicken stew.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 4, 2019)

Tuna salad sandwich on wheat toast


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 5, 2019)

*Beef taco*


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 5, 2019)

Pretzels


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 6, 2019)

Coffee


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 6, 2019)

ice cream


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2019)

Croissant .. ( I'm going to the dentist this morning, potentially get a tooth out, so it might be the last thing I eat for a while)


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 7, 2019)

Brownee& Coffee


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## applecruncher (Oct 12, 2019)

Toast


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2019)

Noodles


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2019)

* Pork & Beef Sausages and Eggs *


----------



## Sunny (Oct 17, 2019)

Dove dark chocolate with almonds


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 18, 2019)

*Mac & cheese.. (with bacon and chicken)*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 26, 2019)

Morning Tea w/honey


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2019)

*2 slices of Margherita Pizza  about 20 minutes ago for lunch... *


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 1, 2019)

Tea and toast


----------



## chic (Nov 1, 2019)

apple


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 1, 2019)

*scrambled eggs*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2019)

*Blue Brie cheese on a small thin cracker...*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 8, 2019)

Vanilla ice Cream w/strawberry slices


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 9, 2019)

Coffee


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 9, 2019)

*Cinnamon & raisin Bread and cuppa tea..for breakfast...  *


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 9, 2019)

*Hazelnut coffee*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 9, 2019)

Jacket spud with butter, Mozzarella and grated cheddar cheese...


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 10, 2019)

Apple Pie


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2019)

*Cinnamon & raisin toast *


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 11, 2019)

Coffee


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 11, 2019)

english muffin with peanut butter


----------



## chic (Nov 11, 2019)

chicken soup


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 11, 2019)

Toast spread with avocado.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2019)

Quadruple choc- chip biscuit ( cookie)


----------



## Repondering (Nov 11, 2019)

Dried sweetened cranberries


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 12, 2019)

*Toasted fruit  scone with Creme Fraiche, and cuppa  tea. *







 stock picture


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 12, 2019)

small apple cinnamon muffin with glass of OJ


----------



## tinytn (Nov 12, 2019)

Bowl of cheerios and one piece of toast


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 17, 2019)

Pumpernickle toast


----------



## chic (Nov 17, 2019)

Peanutbutter on oat bread.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 17, 2019)

piece of sugarless cinammon gum


----------



## RubyK (Nov 17, 2019)

A lemon Tootsie Pop sucker.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 18, 2019)

piece of English muffin with lo cal butter


----------



## chic (Nov 18, 2019)

Cantaloupe


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2019)

*Dinner... Pork & beef sausages, Roast spuds, and Brussel  sprouts *


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 19, 2019)

Homemade chocolate chip cookie


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2019)

*Fresh cream toffee chocolate meringue... *


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 27, 2019)

An apple


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 27, 2019)

Rice with chicken and broccoli.


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 28, 2019)

Peanutbutter on Crackers


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2019)

*Water*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 29, 2019)

Brownie


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 29, 2019)

small cinammon muffin with glass of OJ


----------



## tinytn (Nov 29, 2019)

a glazed doughnut with water


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2019)

*Butter puff crackers with Blue Brie cheese... *


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2019)

Coffee


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2019)

*Wholemeal toast and orange marmalade, and Hot Tea*


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 30, 2019)

coffee and marinated chick pea salad


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 30, 2019)

Mr Kipling almond slice.


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 2, 2019)

Gum


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2019)

*Cinnamon & Raisin Toast*


----------



## chic (Dec 2, 2019)

chai latte


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 3, 2019)

multi grain Cheerios


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2019)

*Dark chocolate Vanilla cream *


----------



## chic (Dec 3, 2019)

pumpkin muffin


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 5, 2019)

Coffee


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 12, 2019)

Eggnog


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 15, 2019)

Everything Bagel


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 15, 2019)

Coffee


----------



## chic (Dec 15, 2019)

broccoli cheese quiche


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2019)

*Black pudding , and maple cured bacon and cheddar quiche *


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 16, 2019)

bowl of multigrain cheerios with 2% milk


----------



## Wren (Dec 16, 2019)

One of these, a friend left a box for me as a Christmas gift, I was naughty and opened it .....


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 16, 2019)

Butterscotch Lolly/Candy


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 17, 2019)

Coffee


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2019)

*Hot tea..*


----------



## Repondering (Dec 17, 2019)

*Seedless red grapes*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 17, 2019)

Homemade shortbread cookies


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 18, 2019)

Raspberry sorbet


----------



## chic (Dec 18, 2019)

Orange spice tea. It's cold here!


----------



## Meringue (Dec 18, 2019)

Toast


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 18, 2019)

Waffle


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 18, 2019)

Hershey kiss


----------



## chic (Dec 19, 2019)

Hash brown potatoes.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2019)

Chips, & Burger, with Brie, Cranberry sauce, Bacon, Tomatoes, onions and lettuce, filling and topped with mini sausages wrapped in bacon ( pigs in blankets)...at the pub..


----------



## chic (Dec 20, 2019)

Honey glazed brussels sprouts.


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 28, 2019)

Soft Boiled Egg and Bread Soldiers....bread cut into fingers are called soldiers in Oz


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 28, 2019)

Chocolate Cake


----------



## chic (Dec 29, 2019)

Hash brown potatoes.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2019)

*Home made KFC *


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Dec 29, 2019)

Chocolate chip cookie


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 30, 2019)

English muffin with low fat butter


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2019)

*Toasted Cheese scone for breakfast*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 31, 2019)

Cuppa Coffee


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 31, 2019)

Calzone with pepperoni and banana peppers


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 1, 2020)

Snickers Treat Size


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2020)

*Home made Chicken curry & Pilau Rice *


----------



## tinytn (Jan 2, 2020)

*A delicious chicken salad *


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 9, 2020)

piece of milk chocolate


----------



## chic (Jan 9, 2020)

Chicken Milanese


----------



## Repondering (Jan 9, 2020)

Almonds


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 9, 2020)

Chocolate chip cookie


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 10, 2020)

Vegan ''steak'' bake


----------



## connect1 (Jan 17, 2020)

Coffee


----------



## Repondering (Jan 17, 2020)

Walnuts


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 24, 2020)

*Cinnamon and raisin bread *


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 24, 2020)

Coffee and Toast


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 28, 2020)

An orange


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 1, 2020)

Coffee with a wafer vanilla cookie


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Feb 1, 2020)

Coffee n donut ☕️


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2020)

*Lemon and raisin Pancake  (just had it) *


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 1, 2020)

Grilled Cheese Sandwich


----------



## Repondering (Feb 1, 2020)

*Wildflower honey slurped off a rubber spatula.*


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 2, 2020)

Coffee


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 15, 2020)

Mouthwash


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 15, 2020)

Rice Crispy Square


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2020)

*Boiled egg sandwich  *


----------



## Wren (Feb 16, 2020)

Tinned peaches


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 16, 2020)

Homemade chili


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 17, 2020)

a veggie cracker


----------



## chic (Feb 17, 2020)

A fresh peach.


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 17, 2020)

Tuna and apple toasted sandwich with a coffee


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 17, 2020)

Sausage on English muffin


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 17, 2020)

Toast and Coffee


----------



## Wren (Feb 17, 2020)

Salmon stir fry


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 17, 2020)

Banana nut bread


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 18, 2020)

english muffin with peanut butter


----------



## Peakyblinder (Feb 18, 2020)

Bacon Sandwich, yum! yum!


----------



## Peakyblinder (Feb 18, 2020)

Bacon Sandwich, yum! yum!


----------



## Peakyblinder (Feb 18, 2020)

Bacon Sandwich, yum! yum!


----------



## Peakyblinder (Feb 18, 2020)

Was only one bacon sandwich.......I'm not greedy


----------



## Meringue (Feb 18, 2020)

Chocolate covered fudge


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 18, 2020)

Pizza


----------



## Wren (Feb 19, 2020)

Grapes and blueberries


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 19, 2020)

Chicken wings and arugula salad with grape tomatoes.


----------



## tinytn (Feb 19, 2020)

*Sardines on Crackers*


----------



## Repondering (Feb 19, 2020)

Cashew nuts


----------



## tinytn (Feb 19, 2020)

*A chocolate cookie*


----------



## Wren (Feb 22, 2020)

Chocolate buttons


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2020)

*Water & Meds*


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 26, 2020)

Cinnamon mint


----------



## Wren (Feb 26, 2020)

Cold chicken


----------



## chic (Feb 27, 2020)

raspberries


----------



## Wren (Feb 27, 2020)

Walnuts


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 27, 2020)

Candy


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 29, 2020)

*Water...* but I'm just about to have a hot cuppa tea, and a _hot _freshly baked crusty roll on this cold wet and windy day...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 29, 2020)

HBP Pill


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 29, 2020)

Toast


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 29, 2020)

One half avocado on toast, left over roasted asparagus


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)

Coffee


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 7, 2020)

*BP pill*


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 7, 2020)

Ice cream


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 8, 2020)

Benadryl Pill


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 8, 2020)

Chocolate chip cookie


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2020)

*Water *


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 9, 2020)

Big Cuppa Coffee


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 7, 2020)

Pancakes


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 21, 2020)

*Toasted scone.. and tea..*


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 21, 2020)

Cup of tea


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 21, 2020)

Coffee


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 21, 2020)

*Tea*


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 23, 2020)

*Diet Dr. Pepper*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)

Homemade cinnamon bun


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

*Bacon roll...*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)

Grilled cheese with tomatoes and crabmeat sandwich


----------



## peramangkelder (May 2, 2020)

Hot chips with gravy


----------



## Lashann (May 3, 2020)

*Water*


----------



## hollydolly (May 3, 2020)

*Banana*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 3, 2020)

Apple Pie & Coffee


----------



## chic (May 4, 2020)

ginger tea


----------



## mike4lorie (May 4, 2020)

Coffee


----------



## Wren (May 6, 2020)

Cold chicken


----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2020)

Quiche and a banana smoothie .. sitting out in the garden ☀


----------



## Lashann (May 6, 2020)

*Juice*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 6, 2020)

*Baked potato and eggs with salsa*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)

Tea


----------



## JustBonee (May 7, 2020)

bowl of Cheerios w/milk and sliced strawberries


----------



## hollydolly (May 7, 2020)

*Fresh cream &  raspberry , Vanilla iced, pastry slice *


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 7, 2020)

Candy


----------



## Lashann (May 7, 2020)

*Croissant*


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2020)

*Brie on crackers... *


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 8, 2020)

Egg toast.


----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)

Homemade Pita Chips with Homemade Refried Beans and Cream cheese Dip


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2020)

*Bacon Roll*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)

Coffee


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 10, 2020)

Honey Nut Cheerios


----------



## JustBonee (May 10, 2020)

Klondike Bar


----------



## mike4lorie (May 13, 2020)

Homemade Chocochip Cookie


----------



## peramangkelder (May 14, 2020)

Rotisseried  Chicken from our local Chicken Shop


----------



## Lashann (May 14, 2020)

*Pita sandwich*


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2020)

*Dark chocolate kit-kat*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)

Potato Chips


----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2020)

*Banana on toast*


----------



## Lashann (May 15, 2020)

*Meatloaf*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 16, 2020)

Coffee


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2020)

*Doner kebab  wrap *


----------



## Citygirl (May 17, 2020)

*Piece of Ham*


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2020)

*Bacon and egg  wholemeal sandwich... *


----------



## peramangkelder (May 18, 2020)

Cornish Pasty from a local bakery....yummo


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2020)

*Toast..*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)

Coffee


----------



## Wren (May 19, 2020)

An apple


----------



## mike4lorie (May 20, 2020)

Coffee


----------



## PopsnTuff (May 20, 2020)

Grilled cheese sandwich


----------



## Lashann (May 20, 2020)

*Coffee Crisp  *


----------



## hollydolly (May 20, 2020)

*Smoked trout and taramasalata , Blini...*


----------



## Repondering (May 20, 2020)

*Almonds*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 21, 2020)

Fruit Explosion Muffin with Coffee


----------



## Wren (May 21, 2020)

Pink Grapefruit


----------



## PopsnTuff (May 21, 2020)

Probiotics


----------



## RadishRose (May 21, 2020)

Coffee.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 21, 2020)

Candy mint


----------



## Pink Biz (May 21, 2020)

*Lemon shortbread cookies*


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2020)

*Water*


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 22, 2020)

coffee


----------



## PopsnTuff (May 22, 2020)

Unsalted crackers


----------



## mike4lorie (May 23, 2020)

Coffee


----------



## Wren (May 23, 2020)

Kiwi


----------



## PopsnTuff (May 23, 2020)

One of my meds with water....


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2020)

*Egg Noodles with chopped bacon  with soy and plum sauce and sprouting broccoli *


----------



## RadishRose (May 23, 2020)

blueberries


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2020)

*Water*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 25, 2020)

stride five spearmint gum


----------



## Lashann (May 28, 2020)

*Yogurt & berries *


----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2020)

*Belgian Chocolate Mousse _ which I'm eating right now.*.


----------



## Citygirl (May 28, 2020)

*Apple*


----------



## PopsnTuff (May 28, 2020)

Chicken salad sandwich


----------



## applecruncher (May 28, 2020)

Ice cream


----------



## mike4lorie (May 28, 2020)

Cheetos & Fresca


----------



## applecruncher (May 29, 2020)

Chicken sandwich


----------



## chic (May 30, 2020)

turkey sandwich


----------



## RadishRose (May 31, 2020)

Water


----------



## Ruthanne (May 31, 2020)

Cookie


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2020)

*Malteser... or 6 *


----------



## mike4lorie (May 31, 2020)

Tonic Water


----------



## Lashann (Jun 1, 2020)

*Kombucha tea *


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 1, 2020)

Whole wheat toast


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 1, 2020)

Some fresh cherries


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2020)

*One piece of a Giant dark chocolate  Toblerone.... *


----------



## Ceege (Jun 1, 2020)

Chocolate Almond Milk


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 1, 2020)

Pepperoni calzone


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 2, 2020)

potato chips


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 3, 2020)

Apple pie


----------



## chic (Jun 4, 2020)

pineapple chunks


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2020)

*Toasted fruit bread topped with Smoked trout... *


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 4, 2020)

Toast and Peanut butter


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2020)

*Single piece of a dark chocolate Bounty bar *


----------



## Ceege (Jun 4, 2020)

A Kind Bar


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 5, 2020)

*1/2 and 1/2 buttered toast *


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 6, 2020)

Whole cashews and M&M's


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2020)

Night nurse


----------



## Ceege (Jun 6, 2020)

Cherry Yogurt


----------



## chic (Jun 7, 2020)

honeydew melon


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 7, 2020)

drugs


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 7, 2020)

Coffee


----------



## Wren (Jun 7, 2020)

Toast and jam


----------



## Lashann (Jun 7, 2020)

*Mouthwash*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 7, 2020)

*Wild Red Shrimp..dipped in Taramasalata *


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 7, 2020)

Tomato soup with a dallop of sour cream and croutons


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)

Ice cream just now


----------



## chic (Jun 8, 2020)

salad


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2020)

*1/2 a ripe banana*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 8, 2020)

Oatmeal w/raisins, walnuts, blueberries and honey


----------



## chic (Jun 9, 2020)

banana


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 9, 2020)

diet tonic water


----------



## Lashann (Jun 9, 2020)

*Skinny Pop popcorn*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 9, 2020)

*Home made cheeseburger & fried   red onions*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 9, 2020)

Unsalted crackers


----------



## tinytn (Jun 9, 2020)

*A Taco Pizza *


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 9, 2020)

Homemade tuna salad


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 9, 2020)

Coffee


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2020)

*Tea... *


----------



## Wren (Jun 10, 2020)

Pink grapefruit laced with honey


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 10, 2020)

Sugar wafer cookies


----------



## Wren (Jun 11, 2020)

Strawberries


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 11, 2020)

Grainy Cereal with fruit on top


----------



## Lashann (Jun 11, 2020)

*Tea*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 12, 2020)

gum


----------



## Meringue (Jun 12, 2020)

*Fudge*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2020)

*Dark chocolate kit-Kat*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 12, 2020)

(weed) gummybears


----------



## Wren (Jun 14, 2020)

Chocolate


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 21, 2020)

Home Made ANZAC Biscuit


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2020)

*Water*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 29, 2020)

Butterscotch Lolly


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 29, 2020)

*Shredded duck and Hoisin sauce wrapped in pancakes *


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 4, 2020)

Hickory BBQ beanie weenies


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 4, 2020)

A tomato sandwich on rye


----------



## Wren (Jul 4, 2020)

A double caramel Magnum Ice cream


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 10, 2020)

plain potato chips


----------



## Lashann (Jul 11, 2020)

Water & probiotic supplement


----------



## chic (Jul 11, 2020)

watermelon


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 11, 2020)

coffee


----------



## connect1 (Jul 12, 2020)

Pepsi


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 12, 2020)

toenail


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 12, 2020)

Fish crackers


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 12, 2020)

Thumb


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 12, 2020)

Toasted tomato with avocado, lettuce, and old cheese sandwich


----------



## Wren (Jul 12, 2020)

An apple, (not a whole one I hasten to add) ....


----------



## chic (Jul 12, 2020)

Chocolate ice cream. It's over 90 here.


----------



## charry (Jul 13, 2020)

Apricot


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 14, 2020)

ginger cookies


----------



## chic (Jul 16, 2020)

pineapple


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 16, 2020)

ginger cookie


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 16, 2020)

coffee


----------



## Lashann (Jul 16, 2020)

*Ladyfinger biscuit*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 16, 2020)

A tall glass of ice and gin and tonic


----------



## connect1 (Jul 16, 2020)

Spaghetti and garlic bread


----------



## Lashann (Jul 18, 2020)

*Perogies*


----------



## Meringue (Jul 18, 2020)

Toothbrush


----------



## connect1 (Jul 18, 2020)

Water


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 19, 2020)

stride peppermint gum


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2020)

*Banana dipped in hot chocolate sauce...*


----------



## connect1 (Jul 21, 2020)

Ice cold Pepsi


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 21, 2020)

ginger cookie


----------



## Lashann (Jul 24, 2020)

*Ensure*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 24, 2020)

*Mushrooms on toast *


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 31, 2020)

Mini Qukes pronounced Cukes (Baby Cucmbers)


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 31, 2020)

Coffee


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 31, 2020)

grilled cheese sandwich


----------



## Lashann (Aug 4, 2020)

*Tea*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 4, 2020)

pretzels


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 5, 2020)

Mango smoothie


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 5, 2020)

*Diet Coke*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 5, 2020)

*Beef tacos*


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 5, 2020)

watermelon and feta cheese


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 5, 2020)

Blueberry Muffin


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2020)

*Potato waffle & Poached egg *


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 6, 2020)

coffee


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 6, 2020)

tomato sandwich


----------



## Wren (Aug 6, 2020)

Blueberries


----------



## joybelle (Aug 6, 2020)

Porridge, milk and banana


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 6, 2020)

Handful of jumbo cashews


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 6, 2020)

chocolate pudding


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 7, 2020)

vanilla wafer cookie


----------



## chic (Aug 7, 2020)

asparagus


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2020)

Fresh cream toffee & chocolate  meringue...with strawberries


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 16, 2020)

Tuna salad


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 16, 2020)

*Strawberries... *


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 16, 2020)

*I just had a delicious fruit salad.*


----------



## Lashann (Aug 16, 2020)

*Popcorn  (unsalted)*


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 16, 2020)

Raspberry sorbet


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 16, 2020)

diet tonic water with gin


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 17, 2020)

Deli sliced smoked turkey


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 18, 2020)

Chocolate Coated Eclair


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 18, 2020)

coffee


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2020)

Cinnamon and raisin bread with cotton candy grapes,  which is what I'm eating right now...


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 21, 2020)

cinnamon bagel


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 30, 2020)

Jelly Beans


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2020)

Toast spread with Taramasalata


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 30, 2020)

Shortbread cookies


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 30, 2020)

Coco Puffs


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 30, 2020)

A Peach


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2020)

*Cotton Candy grapes*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 30, 2020)

arrowroot cookies


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 1, 2020)

Chicken Lettuce & Mayo Roll


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 1, 2020)

*Rice Pudding & Strawberries *


----------



## Ceege (Sep 1, 2020)

A Kind Bar


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 5, 2020)

Coffee


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 5, 2020)

Pancakes


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 5, 2020)

coffee


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 6, 2020)

jujubes


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2020)

*Water*


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 6, 2020)

*Grape*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2020)

*Strawberries and cream *


----------



## RubyK (Sep 6, 2020)

A tootsie pop.


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 7, 2020)

applecrisp


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2020)

*Tea  *


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 7, 2020)

coffee


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 10, 2020)

*Peppermint & Dark chocolate Ice Lolly *


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 14, 2020)

Xylimelt


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 14, 2020)

an orange


----------



## RubyK (Sep 14, 2020)

Gum


----------



## Ceege (Sep 14, 2020)

Yogurt


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 15, 2020)

*Water*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 15, 2020)

coffee


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 18, 2020)

Shortbread


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 18, 2020)

*Poached egg on malted toast*


----------



## Furryanimal (Oct 18, 2020)

Tea..made with oat milk


----------



## StarSong (Oct 18, 2020)

Coffee, my morning plasma.  Ahhhh.... coffee.  Elixir of the early morning gods.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 18, 2020)

Muffin


----------



## chic (Oct 18, 2020)

peach juice


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2020)

Slice of Gouda Cheese


----------



## StarSong (Oct 19, 2020)

Homemade vegetable soup.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 19, 2020)

Bacon, egg, tomato on sesame seed bun.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 19, 2020)

*Coffee*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 19, 2020)

A big sip of water !


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2020)

*Dark chocolate Vanilla truffle *


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 19, 2020)

Chicken and veg soup w/ orzo.


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 20, 2020)

coffee


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2020)

*Lamb chops*


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 20, 2020)

Coffee


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 21, 2020)

A mint


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 22, 2020)

Teeth


----------



## chic (Oct 22, 2020)

orange glazed chicken breast


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 22, 2020)

gummy bears


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 26, 2020)

coffee


----------



## StarSong (Nov 10, 2020)

Lentil soup loaded with veggies (I made a pot of it yesterday).


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 10, 2020)

Cheese omelette and tater tots.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 10, 2020)

A Hard candy


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 10, 2020)

*Orange juice*


----------



## RubyK (Nov 10, 2020)

A potato chip.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 10, 2020)

Ice Tea


----------



## Meringue (Nov 11, 2020)

Ripe kiwi fruit


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 11, 2020)

Chicken  Burrito


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 11, 2020)

Popcorn


----------



## tinytn (Nov 11, 2020)

*M & M candy*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2020)

*1/2 a sleeping pill *


----------



## Repondering (Nov 11, 2020)

Almonds


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 12, 2020)

Coffee


----------



## Meringue (Nov 12, 2020)

Salted caramel fudge


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2020)

Bowl of hot oatmeal


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2020)

*Steak Bake *


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 28, 2020)

Fruit Salad


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2020)

Dark chocolate shortcake biscuit


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 2, 2020)

Cherry Danish


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 2, 2020)

*Diet 7up*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 3, 2020)

Cannabis Gummy


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 6, 2020)

Leftovers from last night


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 6, 2020)

*Toast*


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 6, 2020)

Banana


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 7, 2020)

Super Enzyme


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 10, 2020)

Toast


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2020)

*Chocolate fudge cake *


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 10, 2020)

*Banana*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2020)

*Cinnamon and raisin bread *


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 12, 2020)

*Black raspberry sparkling water*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 13, 2020)

Coffee


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 13, 2020)

*Ham and eggs with Texas toast.*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2020)

one of these ....


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 13, 2020)

Chicken, noodles & dumplings.


----------



## Kadee (Dec 13, 2020)

A glass of Soda-water with fresh lemon juice and ice ( it’s hot here )


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 14, 2020)

Banana Loaf


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 15, 2020)

Coffee


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 19, 2020)

Smarties


----------



## Meringue (Dec 19, 2020)

Sticky toffee pudding with fresh cream.


----------



## tinytn (Dec 19, 2020)

*A Cracker with some strawberry jelly on top*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2020)

*Chocolate covered vanilla flavoured biscuit *


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 21, 2020)

*Reese's mini Xmas tree *


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 21, 2020)

Corn Muffin


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2020)

*Muscle relaxant pill*


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 21, 2020)

Hot chocolate


----------



## Wren (Dec 22, 2020)

Lemon cake, I’m just about to make a cup  of tea and put some more in


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 27, 2020)

Cinnamon Waffles


----------



## Meringue (Dec 27, 2020)

A red seedless grape


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2021)

*Banana on wholemeal toast *


----------



## chic (Jan 3, 2021)

roasted herbed potatoes and brussels sprouts.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 3, 2021)

*Diet 7up*


----------



## chic (Jan 5, 2021)

Mango lemonade


----------



## Meringue (Jan 7, 2021)

Kiwi fruit


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2021)

*Cinnamon & raisin bread *


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 9, 2021)

*Coffee*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 11, 2021)

coffee


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2021)

Coke.. and a malteser.. ( oh don't tell me I don't know how to live )


----------



## chic (Jan 12, 2021)

rosemary chicken


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 17, 2021)

Nicorette gum


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 17, 2021)

Popcorn


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 18, 2021)

*Toast..*


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 21, 2021)

Water


----------



## Tish (Jan 21, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2021)

Medication...


----------



## Tish (Jan 23, 2021)

Water


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 24, 2021)

Water


----------



## Tish (Jan 24, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 25, 2021)

*Banana*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 25, 2021)

cinnamon bun


----------



## Tish (Jan 25, 2021)

Vegemite Toast


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 26, 2021)

*potato cake and egg*


----------



## Tish (Jan 26, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 27, 2021)

ginger chewy cookies


----------



## Tish (Jan 27, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 27, 2021)

Green olives


----------



## RubyK (Jan 27, 2021)

Reese's Peanut Butter Cup


----------



## chic (Jan 28, 2021)

stuffed mushrooms


----------



## Tish (Jan 28, 2021)

Water


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2021)

*Dark chocolate Florentine *


----------



## StarSong (Jan 28, 2021)

Biscotti


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 29, 2021)

*Raisin bread and tea...*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 29, 2021)

coffee


----------



## StarSong (Jan 29, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## Tish (Jan 29, 2021)

Toast


----------



## StarSong (Jan 29, 2021)

2 dark chocolate kisses!


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 29, 2021)

Tea


----------



## chic (Jan 30, 2021)

sausage


----------



## tinytn (Jan 30, 2021)

Water


----------



## Tish (Jan 30, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## StarSong (Jan 30, 2021)

Herbal lemon tea


----------



## Jeweltea (Jan 30, 2021)

Water


----------



## tinytn (Jan 30, 2021)

Oh My Cod! Jeweltea.! i love your doggie.. My friend has one just like it.!  


*Waffle

X/Y*


----------



## StarSong (Jan 31, 2021)

Bagel and coffee


----------



## Tish (Jan 31, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## connect1 (Jan 31, 2021)

Water


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 31, 2021)

My Pills


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2021)

*Hot tea...*


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 1, 2021)

Orange


----------



## tinytn (Feb 1, 2021)

Water


----------



## Tish (Feb 1, 2021)

Coconut water


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 1, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## StarSong (Feb 1, 2021)

Just made pasta primavera.  Yum!


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 1, 2021)

*V8 juice*


----------



## Tish (Feb 2, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 2, 2021)

Chicken enchilada casserole


----------



## Tish (Feb 3, 2021)

Jam doughnut


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 3, 2021)

Orange


----------



## StarSong (Feb 3, 2021)

Tangerine.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2021)

*Dark chocolate peppermint*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 4, 2021)

I'm still on coffee... no food yet.


----------



## Tish (Feb 4, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## tinytn (Feb 4, 2021)

*Cookies*


----------



## Meringue (Feb 5, 2021)

Toast


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 5, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## StarSong (Feb 5, 2021)

Oatmeal with blueberries that I froze last summer, diced apple, and a nice sprinkling of cinnamon.  Plus coffee, of course!


----------



## Tish (Feb 5, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## Meringue (Feb 8, 2021)

"Yorkie' chocolate bar


----------



## tinytn (Feb 8, 2021)

*A cracker*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 8, 2021)

Soup.


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 8, 2021)

*V8 juice*


----------



## Tish (Feb 8, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 14, 2021)

*Raspberry lemonade*


----------



## Tish (Feb 15, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 16, 2021)

english muffin with peanut butter


----------



## StarSong (Feb 16, 2021)

Coffee... coffeee... coffffeeee.....

There. Now that's better!


----------



## Tish (Feb 16, 2021)

Toothbrush


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 17, 2021)

Cup Of Tea


----------



## chic (Feb 18, 2021)

roasted vegetables with cheddar topping


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 18, 2021)

bite-size snickers bar


----------



## StarSong (Feb 18, 2021)

Coffee and an apple.


----------



## Tish (Feb 18, 2021)

Coffee X2


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 19, 2021)

chaga mushroom tea


----------



## Tish (Feb 19, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 19, 2021)

*Chicken taco*


----------



## tinytn (Feb 19, 2021)

*glass of water*


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 19, 2021)

Banana


----------



## StarSong (Feb 20, 2021)

Still on coffee... it's only 7:30 AM here.


----------



## chic (Feb 20, 2021)

Cranberry juice


----------



## Tish (Feb 20, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2021)

*Vitamins*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 21, 2021)

Coffee with my heated and frothed concoction of almond milk, oat milk and non-dairy creamer.  
So glad I gave my husband that frother for Christmas!


----------



## Tish (Feb 21, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## StarSong (Feb 22, 2021)

Oatmeal with diced apples, blueberries and strawberries.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2021)

*Tortilla Chips..*


----------



## Tish (Feb 22, 2021)

Toothbrush about to be followed with coffee.


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 22, 2021)

*cup of tea*


----------



## Tish (Feb 23, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 23, 2021)

*Tea*


----------



## Tish (Feb 24, 2021)

Water


----------



## Tish (Feb 25, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2021)

*Water*


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 26, 2021)

Cigarette


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 26, 2021)

Pan cakes


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2021)

*Scampi* ( for lunch)


----------



## Tish (Feb 26, 2021)

Water


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2021)

*Rice pudding...just had it  for late supper...*


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 26, 2021)

*Milk*


----------



## chic (Feb 27, 2021)

potato


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 27, 2021)

salad


----------



## Tish (Feb 27, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2021)

*Water*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 28, 2021)

Coffee and a fruit-vegetable-tofu stir fry.


----------



## Tish (Feb 28, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## RubyK (Feb 28, 2021)

Tootsie Pop


----------



## chic (Mar 1, 2021)

Banana


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2021)

*Weak Tea...*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 1, 2021)

Oatmeal that I cooked with diced apple and blueberries that I froze last summer.  Also coffee.


----------



## Tish (Mar 1, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 4, 2021)

*Diet 7Up*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 4, 2021)

Vegan cookie.  Yum!


----------



## Tish (Mar 5, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## Repondering (Mar 6, 2021)

Green tea


----------



## StarSong (Mar 7, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2021)

Ham/Mushroom & Mozzarella sourdough  pizza...


----------



## Tish (Mar 7, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## Tish (Mar 8, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## StarSong (Mar 8, 2021)

Spaghetti with tomato sauce, mushrooms and zucchini.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 9, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## Tish (Mar 9, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## Tish (Mar 10, 2021)

A Jam doughnut


----------



## StarSong (Mar 10, 2021)

An Italian eggplant casserole.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 10, 2021)

A sip of pineapple juice


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 10, 2021)

*Farfalle with tomato meat/mushroom sauce*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2021)

Meds


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 10, 2021)

Water


----------



## Meringue (Mar 11, 2021)

Wholemeal toast


----------



## Tish (Mar 11, 2021)

Water


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2021)

*Noodles/chopped bacon/mushrooms/soy and  plum & hoisin sauce *


----------



## StarSong (Mar 12, 2021)

Coffee and leftover eggplant casserole.  Yum!


----------



## Tish (Mar 12, 2021)

Water


----------



## StarSong (Mar 16, 2021)

Oatmeal (porridge) with diced apples, blueberries, strawberries and cinnamon.


----------



## Tish (Mar 16, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## chic (Mar 17, 2021)

honeydew


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2021)

*Tea*


----------



## Tish (Mar 17, 2021)

Pepsi max


----------



## SetWave (Mar 17, 2021)

A hunk of cheddar cheese


----------



## StarSong (Mar 18, 2021)

Breakfast stir fry.


----------



## tinytn (Mar 18, 2021)

*A French Fry*


----------



## Tish (Mar 18, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## SetWave (Mar 18, 2021)

Chips


----------



## RubyK (Mar 18, 2021)

A tootsie-pop


----------



## Tish (Mar 19, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## StarSong (Mar 19, 2021)

A Greek Salad


----------



## Tish (Mar 20, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## chic (Mar 21, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Breakfast stir fry.


What goes into that?

Irish soda bread


----------



## StarSong (Mar 21, 2021)

chic said:


> What goes into that?
> 
> Irish soda bread


Using a tiny bit of oil (like 1/2 tsp), I saute 1/4 of an onion, then add half a zucchini.  Next, I usually put in about 1/4 cup of fruit juice and then throw in some bok choy, chopped cabbage, chopped napa cabbage, a handful of frozen slices of mixed bell peppers, some frozen snow peas, a big handful of power greens (baby kale, baby spinach & baby chard), and some fruit.  Fresh pineapple or an orange if I have them on hand.  If not, frozen berries or pineapple or mandarin orange segments that were canned in water or their own juice.  

To beef it up, if I happen to have some orange yam/sweet potato already baked, I'll put in some of that, too. If not, when I put in the 1/4 cup of fruit juice I also put in 1/4 cup of uncooked rolled oats or 1/2 cup of already cooked brown rice. I might also throw in some already prepared tofu slices.

It sounds complicated when I type it all out, but it only takes me about 15 minutes to prepare because I've been making this for so long. Treeguy gave me the inspiration a couple of years ago.

It's a big breakfast in size, but is super healthy. Since it's almost all vegetables I'm hungry again within a few hours.

I eat a low fat, plant based diet. Very heart healthy and enables me to more easily control my weight than at any other time of my life. I've been eating this way for 7 years.


----------



## chic (Mar 21, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Using a tiny bit of oil (like 1/2 tsp), I saute 1/4 of an onion, then add half a zucchini.  Next, I usually put in about 1/4 cup of fruit juice and then throw in some bok choy, chopped cabbage, chopped napa cabbage, a handful of frozen slices of mixed bell peppers, some frozen snow peas, a big handful of power greens (baby kale, baby spinach & baby chard), and some fruit.  Fresh pineapple or an orange if I have them on hand.  If not, frozen berries or pineapple or mandarin orange segments that were canned in water or their own juice.
> 
> To beef it up, if I happen to have some orange yam/sweet potato already baked, I'll put in some of that, too. If not, when I put in the 1/4 cup of fruit juice I also put in 1/4 cup of uncooked rolled oats or 1/2 cup of already cooked brown rice. I might also throw in some already prepared tofu slices.
> 
> ...


Sounds wonderful. I'll have to try this. It's getting a lot warmer here and stir frys are pleasant warm weather meals!


----------



## Tish (Mar 21, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 21, 2021)

Water. From the faucet.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 22, 2021)

Coffee and a sliced banana on toast (I had an early dental cleaning and wanted to get a little something in my stomach before going.)


----------



## Tish (Mar 22, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## Tish (Mar 23, 2021)

Coffee again.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 23, 2021)

Another bite of cheddar cheese


----------



## StarSong (Mar 24, 2021)

Oatmeal with berries, diced apple and some cut-up mango.  Also coffee, of course!


----------



## tinytn (Mar 24, 2021)

*A subway sandwich

B*


----------



## Tish (Mar 24, 2021)

Cold glass of water


----------



## Tish (Mar 25, 2021)

Vegemite toast


----------



## SetWave (Mar 25, 2021)

Green tea


----------



## Tish (Mar 26, 2021)

Water


----------



## SetWave (Mar 26, 2021)

Green tea (again)


----------



## StarSong (Mar 26, 2021)

Mixed bean and vegetable soup.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 26, 2021)

Toothbrush


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 26, 2021)

*Cheeseburger with red onions on toast.*


----------



## SetWave (Mar 26, 2021)

Greek yogurt


----------



## StarSong (Mar 27, 2021)

Oatmeal with a cut up orange, cinnamon, and a small swirl of pure maple syrup.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 27, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## Tish (Mar 27, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## StarSong (Mar 28, 2021)

Vegetable and bean soup.  Also coffee.


----------



## Tish (Mar 28, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## StarSong (Mar 29, 2021)

A late breakfast stir fry melange of onions, zucchini, bell pepper, snow peas, lentils, diced mango and diced pineapple. Cooked in a little (vegan) oyster sauce, served over wilted power greens, and topped with a tablespoon of ground flax seed.

Very tasty, healthy and it cleared the little bits of this and that from my fridge!


----------



## Tish (Mar 29, 2021)

Water


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2021)

*Croissant *


----------



## SetWave (Mar 30, 2021)

A tasty hunk of cheddar


----------



## StarSong (Mar 31, 2021)

Oatmeal (porridge) with diced apples and mixed berries, plus coffee.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 31, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## tinytn (Mar 31, 2021)

*Jelly bean*


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 31, 2021)

Cheese Danish w/Coffee


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2021)

Chicken, Bacon & Leek Pie...


----------



## SetWave (Mar 31, 2021)

Apple Juice


----------



## Tish (Mar 31, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## SetWave (Mar 31, 2021)

More apple juice


----------



## Tish (Apr 1, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## SetWave (Apr 1, 2021)

Apple juice


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 1, 2021)

*Pickle*


----------



## SetWave (Apr 1, 2021)

Pulled my tongue back in after drooling over all those delicious treats on the Easter potluck thread.


----------



## Tish (Apr 2, 2021)

Water


----------



## SetWave (Apr 2, 2021)

Green Tea


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 2, 2021)

chocolate easter bunny


----------



## tinytn (Apr 2, 2021)

A glass of Mellow yellow ..


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2021)

*Water & meds*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 3, 2021)

Coffee.  AKA morning plasma.


----------



## Tish (Apr 3, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 3, 2021)

*Subway Sandwich*


----------



## Tish (Apr 4, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## chic (Apr 5, 2021)

an apple


----------



## Tish (Apr 5, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## RubyK (Apr 5, 2021)

Chewing gum


----------



## SetWave (Apr 5, 2021)

Protein Bar


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 5, 2021)

Mashed potato sandwich...


----------



## dobielvr (Apr 5, 2021)

fresh pineapple


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 5, 2021)

My Nighttime Medicine


----------



## Tish (Apr 6, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## dobielvr (Apr 6, 2021)

left over corned beef...


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 7, 2021)

*Scrambled egg on toast *


----------



## chic (Apr 7, 2021)

watermelon balls with mint


----------



## StarSong (Apr 7, 2021)

Minestrone soup with so many veggies that it's like a stew.


----------



## Tish (Apr 7, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## StarSong (Apr 13, 2021)

Coffee and a vegetable stir fry for breakfast.  Yum!


----------



## Tish (Apr 13, 2021)

^Yum!

Water


----------



## StarSong (Apr 14, 2021)

Oatmeal cooked with diced apples, frozen blueberries, raspberries and blackberries, and topped with cinnamon and some unsweetened applesauce.  De-lish!


----------



## tinytn (Apr 14, 2021)

One  Waffle this morning.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 14, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## Tish (Apr 14, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## StarSong (Apr 15, 2021)

Coffee.  It looks like a lot of us sit down with SF and our morning beverages.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 15, 2021)

A bite of cheddar cheese.


----------



## Tish (Apr 15, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2021)

*Meds*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 20, 2021)

Morning coffee


----------



## SetWave (Apr 20, 2021)

Chocolate Fudge Cake.


----------



## dobielvr (Apr 20, 2021)

Beerock, chips and some macaroni salad.

I treated my self to lunch.....it's nice to have someone else's cooking for a change.


----------



## Tish (Apr 20, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## StarSong (Apr 20, 2021)

Homemade bread with hummus, chopped tomato, fresh basil and vegan falafels.


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 20, 2021)

cherry jubes


----------



## Tish (Apr 21, 2021)

Fanta


----------



## dobielvr (Apr 21, 2021)

Taco salad


----------



## Tish (Apr 22, 2021)

Water


----------



## StarSong (Apr 23, 2021)

A breakfast salad with lettuce, mushrooms, tomato, cucumber, baby orange slices, blackberries, fresh pineapple, a couple of little vegan falafel balls, a handful of baked tofu chunks, and some uncooked rolled oats over top.  Dressed with a vinaigrette.


----------



## chic (Apr 23, 2021)

Homemade sauted zucchini crisps.


----------



## Tish (Apr 23, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## chic (Apr 24, 2021)

Raspberries


----------



## Tish (Apr 24, 2021)

Vegemite toast


----------



## StarSong (Apr 25, 2021)

Tish said:


> Vegemite toast


Very few in the US had ever heard of Vegemite before Men At Work's massive hit, "_Down Under._"  When hubby, the kids and I visited NZ in the mid 1990s and saw little Vegemite packets at the hotel's breakfast buffet, we were very eager to try it so we spread thick layers on our toast.  

How did we like it?  Let's just say we were even more eager to spit it out.   

An amused NZ-er was watching our breakfast adventure and started laughing at the looks on our faces.  He told us that a thin layer was all that was needed, but since it was an acquired taste if we didn't grow up with it chances were good that no layer would be too thin.  LOL

I'm still on coffee because it's very early here.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2021)

LOL>.I absolutely hate Vegemite and Marmite.. *ugh*....hubs loves them....


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2021)

Plain Tortilla chips....


----------



## chic (Apr 25, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> LOL>.I absolutely hate Vegemite and Marmite.. *ugh*....hubs loves them....


I've never eaten either of those but now I'm curious.  

Mango slices


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2021)

chic said:


> I've never eaten either of those but now I'm curious.
> 
> Mango slices


  ...very strong tasting spread made from yeast extract.. what's left after the brewers make beer basically... made in the UK







Vegemite is Australian but sold in the Uk too


----------



## chic (Apr 25, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> ...very strong tasting spread made from yeast extract.. what's left after the brewers make beer basically... made in the UK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it's gluteny I'll pass.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 25, 2021)

A breakfast veggie scramble with onions, russet potato, sweet potato, plus fruit and veggie odds and ends from the fridge.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2021)

4 squares of Dark & Milk  chocolate aero...


----------



## RubyK (Apr 25, 2021)

Peanut butter on a Ritz cracker


----------



## Tish (Apr 25, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## StarSong (May 2, 2021)

Coffee with frothed almond milk/oat milk floating on top!


----------



## Meringue (May 2, 2021)

Sweet 'n salty popcorn


----------



## StarSong (May 2, 2021)

Baked potato and broccoli with a little hummus.


----------



## Tish (May 2, 2021)

Ventilon lol


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2021)

*3 cheese bread....*


----------



## Tish (May 3, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## dobielvr (May 3, 2021)

Green salad, with mushrooms, peas, and avocado.


----------



## tinytn (May 3, 2021)

*A Peanut butter and Jelly sandwich,,  *


----------



## SetWave (May 3, 2021)

Water


----------



## Tish (May 4, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2021)

*Dried stoned  dates*


----------



## StarSong (May 5, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> *Dried stoned  dates*


My grands were here for the day yesterday.  I was sorting out a snack for them and while looking through my pantry asked if they liked dates.  Turns out neither had ever tasted them so I gave each one to try.  They not only were a hit, my 6 year old GD said, "Ok, that sounds good for a snack!"  I had to explain that while I was happy to give her a couple of dates with something else, dates by themselves were pretty much straight sugar so wouldn't work for a snack.  We compromised on a few dates plus some unsalted pretzels and hummus.  

I'm still on coffee...


----------



## chic (May 5, 2021)

Gorgonzola crumbles.


----------



## Pink Biz (May 5, 2021)

*Coffee*


----------



## Tish (May 5, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## StarSong (May 5, 2021)

A bit of ricotta cheesecake, some chocolate souffle, and a few bites of apple tart. 

My GFs of 35+ years and I went out to lunch for the first time in 14 months.  It was time to celebrate so we ordered and shared desserts that defied all of our normal eating patterns!


----------



## Tish (May 6, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## chic (May 7, 2021)

cheddar cheese


----------



## JustBonee (May 7, 2021)

crackers w/pb


----------



## StarSong (May 7, 2021)

Hummus that I just made - just to taste it.


----------



## hollydolly (May 7, 2021)

*My dinner..(  Egg noodles, with added mushrooms, and broccoli cheese..) *


----------



## tinytn (May 7, 2021)

*One Milk Dud*


----------



## Tish (May 7, 2021)

Water


----------



## Pink Biz (May 7, 2021)

*cottage cheese*


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2021)

Brunch....Egg roll & tea...


----------



## StarSong (May 8, 2021)

A small hunk of rustic bread that I baked yesterday with my grandchildren.


----------



## tinytn (May 8, 2021)

*AM meds*


----------



## Tish (May 8, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## dobielvr (May 8, 2021)

potato salad


----------



## Citygirl (May 9, 2021)

*Tea*


----------



## RadishRose (May 9, 2021)

coffee


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2021)

Tea..


----------



## tinytn (May 9, 2021)

*Water *


----------



## Meringue (May 9, 2021)

Dark chocolate Kit Kat


----------



## dobielvr (May 9, 2021)

Reese's peanut butter cup w/pretzels.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 10, 2021)

coffee


----------



## StarSong (May 10, 2021)

Coffee...


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2021)

*Sausages in a bread roll.*..and I burnt my finger on the hot fat( I shouda grilled them instead )...


----------



## dobielvr (May 10, 2021)

frozen burrito


----------



## Pink Biz (May 10, 2021)

*Diet cherry 7Up*


----------



## StarSong (May 10, 2021)

Oatmeal cooked with 1/2 a diced apple and a handful of mixed berries, topped with a a few mandarin orange sections, a little unsweetened applesauce and a heavy sprinkling of cinnamon.


----------



## Tish (May 10, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## Pink Biz (May 11, 2021)

*Water*


----------



## Tish (May 12, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## hollydolly (May 13, 2021)

*French Toast*


----------



## dobielvr (May 13, 2021)

Cheese and crackers


----------



## Sassycakes (May 13, 2021)

*Tylenol *


----------



## Tish (May 13, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## StarSong (Jun 13, 2021)

Still on coffee.  7:00 AM is too early for me to eat despite having gotten out of bed at 5:15.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 13, 2021)

Cheese scone and tea..not long got home after being out in the hot sun all day ( missed dinner, not really hungry)


----------



## Tish (Jun 13, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 13, 2021)

*Water*


----------



## Tish (Jun 14, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## dobielvr (Jun 14, 2021)

Tri -tip salad, and some home made rice pudding.  It was almost better than my mother's.

We have this little place close by called 'The Beerock Shop', and besides beerocks they make other things....burgers, pot pies, about 4-5 diff types of fresh salads.  I heard some lady wanting to buy the last peach pie...yum.  
They're about the size of one of those frozen Banquet pot pies.

You can get a decent little lunch for under $10.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 15, 2021)

*^^^ What are tri-tip salads and beerocks? 

Coffee*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2021)

Sausage sandwich & orange juice for lunch


----------



## dobielvr (Jun 15, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> *^^^ What are tri-tip salads and beerocks?
> 
> Coffee*


Tri-tip is a cut of beef....very popular here in California.  It consisted of a salad w/all the regular additions, then w/tri-tip on top.

A beerock is a pocket of dough (like bread dough) filled w/usually hamburger and lotsa cabbage and sometimes onions, and baked.
I tend to make them w/just hamburger and cabbage.  It's a chore to make them ,as you (I) have to roll out the dough.  I use Bridgeford frozen dough to make mine.

I share them so I don't eat them all...


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 15, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> Tri-tip is a cut of beef....very popular here in California.  It consisted of a salad w/all the regular additions, then w/tri-tip on top.
> 
> A beerock is a pocket of dough (like bread dough) filled w/usually hamburger and lotsa cabbage and sometimes onions, and baked.
> I tend to make them w/just hamburger and cabbage.  It's a chore to make them ,as you (I) have to roll out the dough.  I use Bridgeford frozen dough to make mine.
> ...


*Thanks for the explanation, @dobielvr. They both sound very tasty*.


----------



## Tish (Jun 15, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 15, 2021)

Hint Water


----------



## dobielvr (Jun 15, 2021)

Rainbow sherbert ice cream.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 16, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> Tri-tip is a cut of beef....very popular here in California.  It consisted of a salad w/all the regular additions, then w/tri-tip on top.
> 
> A *beerock* is a pocket of dough (like bread dough) filled w/usually hamburger and lotsa cabbage and sometimes onions, and baked.
> I tend to make them w/just hamburger and cabbage.  It's a chore to make them ,as you (I) have to roll out the dough.  I use Bridgeford frozen dough to make mine.
> ...


My mom used to make those. She spelled it bierock. I loved to find them in my lunch pail at school; my favorite lunch. I like them with a little extra of cabbage. Man, it's been a long time since I've eaten one (or two, or three). I need one right now.


----------



## dobielvr (Jun 16, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> My mom used to make those. She spelled it bierock. I loved to find them in my lunch pail at school; my favorite lunch. I like them with a little extra of cabbage. Man, it's been a long time since I've eaten one (or two, or three). I need one right now.


Maybe you and the missus can do a little cookin' in the kitchen together...


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 16, 2021)

Raspberry Cookie


----------



## tinytn (Jun 16, 2021)

*a tiny Almond Joy bar.*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 16, 2021)

Ice Cream


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 16, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> Maybe you and the missus can do a little cookin' in the kitchen together...


I just called my sister....she has mom's recipe!
I am totally stoked!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2021)

Just had a giant strawberry, sliced up with fresh cream poured over...


----------



## Tish (Jun 16, 2021)

A Berry smoothie


----------



## StarSong (Jun 17, 2021)

A bowl of brown rice with various types of kimchi, some red pepper paste and a little soy sauce.


----------



## Tish (Jun 17, 2021)

Water


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 17, 2021)

*Water!*


----------



## dobielvr (Jun 17, 2021)

Iced tea.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 18, 2021)

coffee


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2021)

*Water*


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 18, 2021)

Yogurt


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 18, 2021)

Flavored Water (Hint)


----------



## dobielvr (Jun 18, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> Flavored Water (Hint)


How is that?  I've been seeing it advertised the last couple of days on TV.
Is there really just a 'hint' of flavor?


----------



## Tish (Jun 18, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2021)

*Sliced banana and cream *


----------



## Tish (Jun 19, 2021)

Still on Coffee


----------



## dobielvr (Jun 19, 2021)

Elbow macaroni w/butter and left over spag. sauce


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 20, 2021)

*Egg on toast *


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 20, 2021)

*Coffee*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 20, 2021)

Some of last night's party leftovers: Bagel topped with a lettuce leaf, tomato slices, red onion, sliced cucumber, homemade cole slaw and macaroni salads.


----------



## dobielvr (Jun 20, 2021)

Little lahvosh and turkey sandwiches and some chips.
My new breakfast for awhile.


----------



## dobielvr (Jun 20, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Some of last night's party leftovers: Bagel topped with a lettuce leaf, tomato slices, red onion, sliced cucumber, homemade cole slaw and macaroni salads.


Hey, how'd that go over last night?
Was everyone thrilled w/your bagel station?  Such a neat idea.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 20, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> Hey, how'd that go over last night?
> Was everyone thrilled w/your bagel station?  Such a neat idea.


Thanks, it was very well received.  I offered lox as well as another type of smoked salmon so there was animal protein for those who wanted it, big Romaine leaves for the gluten free folks to use instead of bagels, and more than enough vegan offerings to satisfy that eating style.  I'll definitely add this to my party menu ideas.  I hosted a large party (about 50 people) two years ago that was centered around baked potatoes - russets and orange sweet.  The menu was an enormous hit!       

I prefer to host informal parties and put out all food - dessert included - as soon as people show up. Guests tend to graze, mingle and eat a full variety. 

Like me, they seem to like the option of having some cookies before more substantial foods. My attitude is if you want dessert first - or dessert only, that's ok with me. After all, it's a party!


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 20, 2021)

Cherry/Limeade sparkling water


----------



## Tish (Jun 20, 2021)

Still on coffee


----------



## Meringue (Jun 23, 2021)

Slice of lemon drizzle cake


----------



## StarSong (Jun 23, 2021)

Salad for breakfast, no idea what I'll have for lunch.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 23, 2021)

*Water*


----------



## Tish (Jun 23, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 26, 2021)

Protein breakfast drink


----------



## tinytn (Jun 26, 2021)

*One potato Chip*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 26, 2021)

tinytn said:


> *One potato Chip*


Followed by another???


----------



## dobielvr (Jun 26, 2021)

Scrambled egg sandwich w/tomatoes and chips.
And, Iced tea.


----------



## Meringue (Jun 26, 2021)

Chocolate fudge cake with cream.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 26, 2021)

Glass of  Buttermilk


----------



## Tish (Jun 26, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jun 26, 2021)

Orange Vitamin water mixed with cranberry juice


----------



## Tish (Jun 27, 2021)

Water


----------



## chic (Jun 28, 2021)

lemonade


----------



## StarSong (Jun 28, 2021)

Stir fry with onions, zucchini, bell pepper, spinach, shredded carrots, tofu, halved grapes, a cut up plum, 1/4 cup of uncooked rolled oats and a little oyster sauce.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2021)

Dark chocolate peppermint...


----------



## dobielvr (Jun 28, 2021)

Chicken spread w/mayo (like tuna, only chicken) w/Lahvosh crackers for dipping.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 28, 2021)

*Cheetos*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 28, 2021)

Chopped salad


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 28, 2021)

Hint Water


----------



## dobielvr (Jun 28, 2021)

Half a cucumber sliced and dipped in ranch dressing.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 28, 2021)

*Diet Dr. Pepper*


----------



## Tish (Jun 28, 2021)

Water


----------



## StarSong (Jun 29, 2021)

Coffee - but it's only 5:30 AM here.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 29, 2021)

*Coffee*


----------



## dobielvr (Jun 29, 2021)

Tortilla w/butter rolled up.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 29, 2021)

Oatmeal with diced fresh fruit stirred in.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 29, 2021)

Starlight mint


----------



## Tish (Jun 29, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 30, 2021)

*Water*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 30, 2021)

A heap of stir fried veggies alongside hash browns made from diced red potatoes.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 30, 2021)

*Diet ginger ale*


----------



## Tish (Jun 30, 2021)

Water


----------



## dobielvr (Jun 30, 2021)

Leftover chicken teriyaki and rice


----------



## tinytn (Jun 30, 2021)

one little  Pretzel


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 1, 2021)

Gala Apple


----------



## Tish (Jul 1, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## chic (Jul 2, 2021)

a pluot


----------



## Tish (Jul 2, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## StarSong (Jul 3, 2021)

Coffee here, too.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2021)

*Watermelon *


----------



## StarSong (Jul 3, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> *Watermelon *


I'm going to the store to buy a watermelon today!


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 3, 2021)

*Coffee*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2021)

StarSong said:


> I'm going to the store to buy a watermelon today!


I only buy it in small ready chopped packs because it's only me who eats it..


----------



## Tish (Jul 3, 2021)

Water


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2021)

*Peppermint mousse*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 4, 2021)

*Coffee*


----------



## Tish (Jul 4, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 5, 2021)

*Mango/Orange/Pineapple juice*


----------



## Tish (Jul 5, 2021)

Coke


----------



## StarSong (Jul 5, 2021)

Pistachio nuts


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 6, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 6, 2021)

*Water*


----------



## Tish (Jul 6, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2021)

Croissant


----------



## StarSong (Jul 10, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Croissant


Can't remember the last time I had a croissant, but it was well before the pandemic.  You enjoy the most varied, interesting breakfasts of anyone on this thread, I think.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Can't remember the last time I had a croissant, but it was well before the pandemic.  You enjoy the most varied, interesting breakfasts of anyone on this thread, I think.


Oh ..really ?..  do you think ?..I can't say I've ever noticed tbh... however maybe it's because I have brunch rather than breakfast ( but this isn't the breakfast thread)..


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2021)

Bavarian Ham &  sliced tomato on Malted bloomer..


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 10, 2021)

*Beef taco*


----------



## Tish (Jul 10, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## Kadee (Jul 10, 2021)

My hubby just made our morning ‘smoko’ (working days term for morning tea )
So I had a peppermint cream biscuit with my tea


----------



## StarSong (Jul 11, 2021)

Kadee46 said:


> My hubby just made our morning ‘smoko’ (working days term for morning tea )
> So I had a peppermint cream biscuit with my tea


Had to look up the origins of "smoko."  Turns out it refers to a short break for a cigarette.  
Glad your smoko involves tea and peppermint cream cookie-type biscuits! 

I'm still on coffee, flat white type (the white part being a frothed combo of almond and oat milks).


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 11, 2021)

Yup, same here, still on coffee... thinking about one more...


----------



## StarSong (Jul 11, 2021)

mike4lorie said:


> Yup, same here, still on coffee... thinking about one more...


Mike - I've been worried about you.  Glad to see you're posting again!


----------



## Kadee (Jul 11, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Had to look up the origins of "smoko."  Turns out it refers to a short break for a cigarette.
> Glad your smoko involves tea and peppermint cream cookie-type biscuits!
> 
> I'm still on coffee, flat white type (the white part being a frothed combo of almond and oat milks).


Only thing we don’t smoke @StarSong.   Allot of work places still refer to moring tea as “smoko“ it’s a tradition that will stay at some places forever


----------



## Tish (Jul 11, 2021)

Still on coffee


----------



## Kadee (Jul 11, 2021)

I’m having a second cuppa of Aldi brand skinny cappuccino that comes in individual sachets


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 12, 2021)

Grapefruit, starting eating one every day if I can find them in the stores.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 12, 2021)

Owlivia said:


> Grapefruit, starting eating one every day if I can find them in the stores.


As a child I hated eating grapefruit because what my mom served was such a mess and so tart.  

In my early twenties I worked with a Japanese woman who ate a grapefruit virtually every morning during a break (smoko??? ). 
However, she ate pink grapefruit instead of yellow, plus she peeled it like an orange. I was fascinated - it hadn't dawned on me to eat a grapefruit that way. She offered me a few sections and my eyes were opened to the wonder of grapefruit!


----------



## Tish (Jul 12, 2021)

Water, the coffee is on.


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 13, 2021)

StarSong said:


> As a child I hated eating grapefruit because what my mom served was such a mess and so tart.
> 
> In my early twenties I worked with a Japanese woman who ate a grapefruit virtually every morning during a break (smoko??? ).
> However, she ate pink grapefruit instead of yellow, plus she peeled it like an orange. I was fascinated - it hadn't dawned on me to eat a grapefruit that way. She offered me a few sections and my eyes were opened to the wonder of grapefruit!


 When I was a child I didn't like grapefruit as my Mother spooned sugar over it and it was too sweet for me.  Back then it was a treat to have such a fruit.  I don't remember if it was yellow or pink, probably pink.  Now I eat it sugar free  and peeled as your Japanese coworker did or usually cut up, though that is much more messy!


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 13, 2021)

The last thing I ate was a chocolate chip cookie.


----------



## Tish (Jul 13, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2021)

Strawberries & Cream


----------



## StarSong (Jul 13, 2021)

Large salad with all kinds of ingredients pulled from the fridge.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 13, 2021)

*Black cherry sparkling water*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 14, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> *Black cherry sparkling water*


I love lightly flavored sparkling water - the kind without sweetening of any kind.  Just a hint of flavor.  

Sill on coffee here.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 14, 2021)

*Coffee*


----------



## Tish (Jul 14, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 14, 2021)

blueberry Muffin


----------



## tinytn (Jul 14, 2021)

*one Potato chip*


----------



## Tish (Jul 15, 2021)

Water


----------



## chic (Jul 16, 2021)

Raspberry lemonade


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 16, 2021)

Toothbrush


----------



## StarSong (Jul 16, 2021)

Leftover (plain) fettucine from last night with stew-like minestrone soup poured over it.  I made the minestrone soup a couple of months ago and froze some of it.  
I'm continuing my vigil of using up some of the food in my freezers.


----------



## Tish (Jul 16, 2021)

Water


----------



## Meringue (Jul 18, 2021)

Salted caramel icecream


----------



## Tish (Jul 18, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 7, 2021)

_Coffee_


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 7, 2021)

The filter end.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 7, 2021)

Greek salad.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 7, 2021)

_Diet wild cherry Pepsi_


----------



## dobielvr (Sep 7, 2021)

Iced tea


----------



## Tish (Sep 7, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## StarSong (Sep 8, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 8, 2021)

_Coffee_


----------



## StarSong (Sep 8, 2021)

A bowl of fresh cut up fresh fruit with some uncooked oatmeal, Grapenuts, unsweetened applesauce, cinnamon and almond milk stirred in.  Sounds weird but it's healthy and very refreshing on a warm morning.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 8, 2021)

seltzer


----------



## StarSong (Sep 8, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> seltzer


I love seltzer - totally hooked on it and drink about 36 ounces of it a day.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 8, 2021)

Chocolate Chip Cookie


----------



## Tish (Sep 8, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## dobielvr (Sep 8, 2021)

Almond joy..oh boy


----------



## Tish (Sep 9, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## StarSong (Sep 10, 2021)

Fruit, cereal and almond milk.  Plus coffee, of course.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 10, 2021)

*Coffee*


----------



## Tish (Sep 10, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 23, 2021)

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 23, 2021)

Colby jack  cheese.


----------



## Furryanimal (Oct 24, 2021)

Toast


----------



## StarSong (Oct 24, 2021)

Not even 5:30 AM here.  Like a vampire slurping predawn plasma, I've begun my early morning battery recharge with a caffeine boost.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 24, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## Tish (Oct 24, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## GaylasHooman (Oct 24, 2021)

A cup of Illy cappucino with whipped cream that hubby made for me ☕️


----------



## Furryanimal (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 25, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 25, 2021)

Honey nut cheerios w/almond milk.


----------



## Tish (Oct 25, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 20, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 20, 2021)

Eggnog


----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## StarSong (Nov 21, 2021)

Herbal lemon tea


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 21, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## dobielvr (Nov 21, 2021)

eggplant dip


----------



## Tish (Nov 21, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## StarSong (Nov 22, 2021)

Coffee.... ah, I do love my morning coffee while checking in with y'all and figuring out my day.


----------



## Tish (Nov 22, 2021)

Coffee.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2021)

Strawberry Milk Shake, and cotton candy grapes


----------



## Tish (Dec 12, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## Meringue (Dec 17, 2021)

Couple of ginger biscuits


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 17, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 17, 2021)

toast


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 17, 2021)

Corn Muffin


----------



## Tish (Dec 17, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2021)

triple chocolate swiss roll...


----------



## Tish (Dec 18, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 18, 2021)

A cooky


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 19, 2021)

A cigarette


----------



## Tish (Dec 19, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## chic (Dec 20, 2021)

quiche


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 20, 2021)

leftover roast pork with cabbage


----------



## Tish (Dec 20, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 29, 2021)

Diet Dr. Pepper


----------



## Meringue (Dec 30, 2021)

Scotch " on the rocks "


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2021)

Dinner...oven baked skinless chicken thighs.. red onions and mushrooms & steamed broccoli ( I'm on a diet)


----------



## Tish (Dec 30, 2021)

Coffee


----------



## Autumn72 (Jan 28, 2022)

Graham Crackers


----------



## Tish (Jan 29, 2022)

Coffee


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 29, 2022)

Diet Dr. Pepper & Cream Soda


----------



## Tish (Jan 30, 2022)

Coffee


----------



## Meringue (Feb 1, 2022)

Toast


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 1, 2022)

Tylenol


----------



## Tish (Feb 1, 2022)

Coffee


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 1, 2022)

Crisps


----------



## Tish (Feb 2, 2022)

Coffee


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 2, 2022)

_Diet Pepsi_


----------



## Tish (Feb 3, 2022)

Coffee


----------



## Sylkkiss (Feb 3, 2022)

Soup


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 3, 2022)

Orange Juice


----------



## Tish (Feb 4, 2022)

Coffee


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 6, 2022)

Coffee


----------



## Tish (Feb 6, 2022)

Coffee


----------



## Sylkkiss (Feb 8, 2022)

applesauce


----------



## Tish (Feb 8, 2022)

Coffee


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 27, 2022)

canteloupe


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 28, 2022)

Coffee


----------



## dobielvr (Jul 28, 2022)

frozen chimichanga heated in microwave


----------



## Tish (Jul 28, 2022)

Water


----------



## tinytn (Jul 28, 2022)

Watermelon


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 28, 2022)

Coffee


----------



## Tish (Jul 29, 2022)

Coffee


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 29, 2022)

Diet Pepsi


----------



## StarSong (Jul 30, 2022)

Coffee


----------



## tinytn (Jul 30, 2022)

Water


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 30, 2022)

Coffee


----------



## Tish (Jul 30, 2022)

Coffee


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 30, 2022)

Pretzels


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 30, 2022)

*Coke*


----------



## Tish (Jul 31, 2022)

Coffee


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 17, 2022)

Coffee


----------



## Tish (Aug 17, 2022)

Coffee


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 17, 2022)

*Iced Tea*


----------



## Tish (Aug 18, 2022)

Coffee


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 21, 2022)

Diet Dr. Pepper


----------



## Tish (Aug 22, 2022)

Coffee


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 22, 2022)

sugar-free lemonade


----------



## tinytn (Aug 22, 2022)

Popcorn kernal 

Q


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 23, 2022)

carrot muffin


----------



## Tish (Aug 23, 2022)

Coffee


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 24, 2022)

oatmeal raisin cookie


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 24, 2022)

Coffee


----------



## Tish (Aug 24, 2022)

Coffee


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 25, 2022)

Beef taco


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 25, 2022)

Wurthers original


----------



## Tish (Aug 25, 2022)

Coffee

D


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 5, 2022)

diet tonic water


----------



## Tish (Sep 6, 2022)

Coffee


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 6, 2022)

glass of ice water


----------



## Tish (Sep 7, 2022)

Coffee


----------



## Meringue (Sep 11, 2022)

Red grapes


----------



## Tish (Sep 11, 2022)

Coffee


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 14, 2022)

cranberry muffin


----------



## Tish (Sep 14, 2022)

Coffee


----------

